# diff b/w WTR and ESWI



## sameer_n (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi friends,

What is the difference and benefits of one over the other between 'Work to Resident Instructions' and 'Essential Skills Work Instructions' work visas ?

I am in NZ and also hold a permanent job offer now. The employer is also a Talent Accredited Employer. My occupation is also in the Long Term Skills Shortage list.

I am planning to bring my wife, daughters (1 is 6 years old and other is 1 year old) to NZ. Then will apply for a PR shortly.
Considering applying student visa for my daughter, work visa (family category) for my wife, which is the best option for me to go for ?

Thanks,
Sameer.


----------

